# Advice



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, I don't think your age will be a problem. The guys over at http://www.line-man.com/ can probably offer more insight though. I'm going through the elimination process, trying to get in with Toledo Edison's Lineman program. I live in Michigan so my options were more or less the ALBAT program or one of the local utilities of which Toledo Edsion was the only one looking for lineman. At this point from what I've found you have to take what you can get -if a program is taking people go for it. Don't wait around for something better because that chance may not come.


----------



## JeffHendrickson (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks man I know what you mean. Lost my shorts working my last jobs as an appraiser, and want to get back to working for a living got two jobs right now so I know what it means to scrap for what you get. Good luck to you


----------

